# Feliway



## georgypan (Mar 31, 2014)

My Henry is now 6 months old and although he's not as jumpy and nervous as he was at first, he's still very standoffish and ducks away when I try to stroke him. As for lifting him, it's out of the question. His litter sister Bluebell was also not well socialised when they arrived and was a suspicious as Henry, but now she is a sweetie who demands attention and lies on my knee whether I want her to or not. 

I know Feliway doesn't have a great reputation, but I got a plug in with a free spray anyway just to give it a chance. It's been there for about a week and I'd forgotten it was even there, when this afternoon Henry suddenly appeared beside me rubbing his head on my hand. I thought he was Bluebell for quite a while, but then she strolled into the room and I realised it was him. I don't know what has caused this miracle or even whether it will last, but it might have been the Feliway or it might have been the Furminator brush that I use for Bluebell. Until now Henry won't let me near him with it, but when he was so friendly this afternoon, I tried him with it and he lolled on his back to get his tummy brushed.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Very pleased to hear this good news of Henry's growing self confidence!:thumbup1: It can take kittens time to trust humans, if they have not been well socialised before you get them. 

If you have found Feliway helpful that is great. Some people swear by it for results, others find it has no effect whatsoever. In scientifically conducted tests it was found that Feliway had the same effect on the cats as a placebo did, but personally I would never underestimate the power of the placebo.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Another volunteer at the shelter told me to plug in Feliway a week before I adopted Pooh. I did that and when he arrived at the apartment he didn't hide. Not sure that was because of the Feliway though.
Glad it is working for Henry


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

chillminx said:


> Very pleased to hear this good news of Henry's growing self confidence!:thumbup1: It can take kittens time to trust humans, if they have not been well socialised before you get them.
> 
> If you have found Feliway helpful that is great. Some people swear by it for results, others find it has no effect whatsoever. *In scientifically conducted tests it was found that Feliway had the same effect on the cats as a placebo did, but personally I would never underestimate the power of the placebo*.


How does a "placebo" work on an animal I always thought that it was designed to fool the user into believing a product was helping.
I have seen many "scientific studies" but none that mention the use of placebo versus feliway,not that I put a lot of faith in "scientific studies"


----------



## Jen4579 (Jan 12, 2013)

It's fantastic to hear a good response to feliway we have a cat that has always been a bit of a scaredy cat of new people too loud noise etc I mean he legs it bad style he's particularly not fussed on men we got him from a lady at 9 weeks old she was a nurse and was away from him for over 12 hours most days so it was basically just him the mum and rest of litter so be had next to no social interaction obviously the result is he doesn't like our house being busy he's petrified of new people especially men he only has to hear door bell and he's gone out of sight this also meant he had no social skills or knew right from wrong when it came to Hunan interaction he was quite wild but after a week or two of patience an training he settled and was very calm normal well behaved kitty she was pretty irresponsible never got her cat spayed even after 2 litters ! I feel like we saved him because we since found out the rest of the litter except our baby ended up getting returned an the cat only got pregnant again she gave all kittens an cat up to rspca I think anyway 
I went way of subject there so the only thing we weren't able to make him feel secure with was the noise men an strangers etc so we tried feliway and he went mad like really unsettled we couldn't walk up to him without him jumping and legging it he was scared of his own shadow we couldn't figure out why because nothing at all in the environment had changed or happened except the feliway ..... We unplugged it an he settled down to his normal self within an hour it was horrific to see him so upset. The past few months he has become braver he no longer hides under our bed of people come round he will run to stairs and assess if the visitors are quiet or if going to come in house as soon as they walk in he runs upstairs but he will stay on landing now instead of hiding under bed and if it is a quiet visitor he is ok to be around them. 

He is 1 yr 6 months now


----------



## georgypan (Mar 31, 2014)

It's really odd how two cats can have such different reactions to the same thing. Your little cat's early life sounds a bit like my two. They are BSHs and came from a reputable breeder. I saw the mother and father and they were both lovely well behaved and social animals, but the breeder had a series of family crises at the time this litter was born and she wasn't able to spend time with them when they were very young. The first time I saw them at 7 weeks old they hissed at me. She decided to let me have them early and I got Henry at 9 weeks and Bluebell at 10 weeks so that I could make a start on socialising them myself. They are still not happy with strangers and when my two granddaughters and my son and daughter-in-law come in they are wary of them but soon come round and play. At six months old, I still have high hopes that they will become completely socialised as they get older but it's been an uphill slog to get them this far. Worth it though. I'm very glad both of us are retired so that one or the other of us can be here with them from 6am until 11pm.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

buffie said:


> How does a "placebo" work on an animal I always thought that it was designed to fool the user into believing a product was helping.
> I have seen many "scientific studies" but none that mention the use of placebo versus feliway,not that I put a lot of faith in "scientific studies"


I assume it works by the owner believing they have the "real thing" even though they only have the placebo.

These tests found insufficient evidence in 11 or 14 cases, and one that showed lack of support.

An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie

I recall in the past reading another one on line, from another Veterinary Journal, which found Feliway had same effect as a placebo. Will try and find it later.

The marketing blurb for Feliway says lots of tests have been done proving the efficacy of the product, but there is evidence of only a couple of tests available and as those were not conducted in a proper scientific manner they are no better than anecdotes. If the product does what it says the manufacturers should be happy for rigorous testing to be applied to it, which it appears they are not. A pity really.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Feliway doesn't work equally well on all cats, or in every situation, but I can most certainly tell when the diffuser is empty. I have one up at all times, as with 8 cats around the house, there will always be minor conflicts and issues. With the feliway in place, they get on well enough in general, though.

But if they start chasing and bullying each other, I only have to check the feliway to know the reason. After a few days, they will get rowdy and irritable.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

chillminx said:


> I* assume it works by the owner believing they have the "real thing" even though they only have the placebo*.
> 
> These tests found insufficient evidence in 11 or 14 cases, and one that showed lack of support.
> 
> ...


Surely scientific tests will not include "owners opinions" it would be based on a clinical study of behaviour under "research conditions" which is why I questioned how a placebo could affect an animals response.
There are many other reports of tests done under veterinary conditions on hospitalised cats which give opposite results to those mentioned in your link which kind of supports my thoughts on scientific testing

Just one of those links...Does feliway work? Vet's opinion of facial pheromones for cats, spray and diffuser.

As already stated Feliway doesn't work for all cats but there are far too many people who will stated quite strongly that it does work for their cats also many behaviourists will recommend its use and they have nothing to gain financially from it.


----------



## Jen4579 (Jan 12, 2013)

georgypan said:


> It's really odd how two cats can have such different reactions to the same thing. Your little cat's early life sounds a bit like my two. They are BSHs and came from a reputable breeder. I saw the mother and father and they were both lovely well behaved and social animals, but the breeder had a series of family crises at the time this litter was born and she wasn't able to spend time with them when they were very young. The first time I saw them at 7 weeks old they hissed at me. She decided to let me have them early and I got Henry at 9 weeks and Bluebell at 10 weeks so that I could make a start on socialising them myself. They are still not happy with strangers and when my two granddaughters and my son and daughter-in-law come in they are wary of them but soon come round and play. At six months old, I still have high hopes that they will become completely socialised as they get older but it's been an uphill slog to get them this far. Worth it though. I'm very glad both of us are retired so that one or the other of us can be here with them from 6am until 11pm.


Yeah me abd my husband work ideal shifts which works out he's never left alone for longer than 4-5 hours it will be a long process if your kitten is anything like mine it's took 1yr 4 to get him to the point where he is now it's such a shame because he is the loveliest cat so affectionate with myself and hubby I'm just hoping he becomes more confident with others I have a feeling he will never like men but if o could at least get him bot running from them I will be made up.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Personally I don't rate Feliway but I've only tried it once for what we thought was a problem which turned out to be perfectly normal for our strange little cat. 

Cats have an interesting logic that is very difficult to break. Once something has frightened them, they believe that the only reason they didn't come to harm is because they ran away from it. So exposure (aversion therapy) doesn't work, but Feliway can. That said, unless like Jiskefet there is a reason to use it, you can achieve a lot with patience and understanding. But you may never have a confident cat and that wouldn't be your failing in any way. 

We have a Henry too (thought I don't live with him any more) who came to us of his own accord aged 3 from a noisy house. He had an injury to his back leg and tail. He was very jumpy but one day he decided we were ok. He still runs from other people. We also figured out that the injury was probably done by a bin lorry. Even now 8 years later he rund upstairs when he hears it. 

Molly who came to me at 6 years old had a traumatic kittenhood and then 5 years in a loving home, but she is very timid and I don't think she will ever stop hiding when the doorbell goes. I don't expect her to ever sit on my lap, either. All I can do is give her the best loving home I can so she can make as much progress as she can. 

But I think we have to be careful about our expectations of them. So much is ingrained with them as kittens and because of their logic it can be impossible to change, even at such a young age. The problem with expectations is they can make you seem anxious. Anxiety is something the cat will pick up on, not understand what you're anxious about, and be anxious about it himself. 

If there are things in the house that suddenly spook him, here's what I did with Molly one evening when she suddenly spooked at something under the sofa. I tipped the sofa on its back and checked everything myself to make sure there wasn't an object or bug or something. I unzipped the covers and checked inside. Then I cleaned it thoroughly in case it was a smell. I then lightly sprayed the underside with a catnip spray and say back. Eventually she came and sniffed it all over (the underside being something new this was no problem). 

Once she was happy with it - I knew because she began to arch her back and raise her tail to me - I encouraged her and praised her. I put the sofa back on its feet and again sat back and let her sniff it all again. Once she was happy with that, again I praised her and stroked her. This process took the whole evening, but it was worth it. If I had left it, she would have become progressively more scared of the sofa and would have ended up neurotic. Instead she had an experience of me making it safe for her and letting her check for herself that it was safe. So next time something spooks her, she will have more trust in me. 

Feliway has its place but it cannot replace the time and patience and careful observation you have the power to invest to help a timid cat to overcome its fears. What it may do is take the edge off his enxiety long enough for him to realise something isn't scary. 

You say he ducks his head down when you try to stroke him - Bobby was a little bit headshy too when I got him. Take a tip from Jackson Galaxy and let the cat come to you. Offer him your hand, relaxed and I find the back of the hand seems easier for them for some reason, let him sniff it and if he turns away leave him. If he rubs against it, give him one rub and then leave him. Gradually build up, so that he knows he has a choice and if he doesn't want to be touched you will respect that. 

Once he is a little bit more confident with you, you can (as Monty Roberts says) "accidentally" make a mistake and stroke him when he isn't looking, just one stroke and leave him. 

Another thing you might find is that some cats want to see the hand approaching, some cats don't. Misha didn't, you had to have your hand behind her head, even to stroke her chin. And relax - very important that you relax, don't be anxious for him to relax, don't expect anything from him, don't feel sorry for him. Watch carefully for his triggers and work with him to overcome his fears. 

It may be that the Feliway has done it, or maybe he has just decided this is ok, either way you have a great breakthrough with him and hopefully you can carry this on and halp him to relax and come out of his shell to the best he possibly can.


----------



## georgypan (Mar 31, 2014)

That's all good sound advice, thank you. I used the Feliway just to see if it would relax him enough to become more amenable to my approach. We have been investing a lot of patience in both of them and it has worked in spades with Bluebell. Henry is just taking a little bit longer, and as you say it might just be his nature and he might never become a sitting on your knee sort of cat. Apparently many BSHs prefer to sit beside or close to their people rather than on them and Henry has started to do that just this past couple of days which is why I wonder if it's the Feliway. Of course it could just be that our patience is starting to pay off. the first day the Feliway arrived, I sprayed a little bit on my hand and held it out to him. He started to purr immediately and tried to lick my hand. I didn't let him lick the stuff of course but he definitely liked the smell. His favourite sleeping place is on the back of the sofa right beside my head, and now he will allow me to reach round and scratch his chin, or stoke his paw just so long as he's sleepy and relaxed, and he'll purr, so some progress is happening. It's very rewarding when there's a little breakthrough like this.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

My experience of using feliway was with my ragdoll who was ,as a kitten,an evil little thug.
Sounds harsh and OTT but believe me it wasn't.
None of it was his fault he just hadn't been socialised properly and had predatory play aggression which was possibly in his hard wiring, diagnosed by 2 different pet behaviourist one recommended by my vet and other a vet at the practice I use.
Where the feliway came into play was it helped Meeko to relax and feel less stressed,this made putting all the advice the behaviourist had given much easier.
He is now 4 years old and although still a bit of a nippy lad he is really affectionate and the troubled kitten is in the past.
Feliway still has its uses now when he has had some stress in his life brought on by his IBD


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

georgypan said:


> That's all good sound advice, thank you. I used the Feliway just to see if it would relax him enough to become more amenable to my approach. We have been investing a lot of patience in both of them and it has worked in spades with Bluebell. Henry is just taking a little bit longer, and as you say it might just be his nature and he might never become a sitting on your knee sort of cat. Apparently many BSHs prefer to sit beside or close to their people rather than on them and Henry has started to do that just this past couple of days which is why I wonder if it's the Feliway. Of course it could just be that our patience is starting to pay off. the first day the Feliway arrived, I sprayed a little bit on my hand and held it out to him. He started to purr immediately and tried to lick my hand. I didn't let him lick the stuff of course but he definitely liked the smell. His favourite sleeping place is on the back of the sofa right beside my head, and now he will allow me to reach round and scratch his chin, or stoke his paw just so long as he's sleepy and relaxed, and he'll purr, so some progress is happening. It's very rewarding when there's a little breakthrough like this.


I can't 'like' this enough, huge beaming smile for you here as I never used Feliway with Molly but over a much longer time I recognise so much of our journey in yours. Sure is an amazing feeling when a timid cat does something for the first time, that most would take for granted.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

ForeverHome said:


> I can't 'like' this enough, huge beaming smile for you here as I never used Feliway with Molly but over a much longer time I recognise so much of our journey in yours. Sure is an amazing feeling when a timid cat does something for the first time, that most would take for granted.


Couldn't agree more ,there is nothing can beat the feeling when an animal starts to respond in a positive way,it makes all the hard work and heartache so worth while


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

buffie said:


> > Surely scientific tests will not include "owners opinions" it would be based on a clinical study of behaviour under "research conditions" which is why I questioned how a placebo could affect an animals response.
> 
> 
> I believe one test was done with two groups of cat owners who reported behavioural problems with their cats. One group was given the Feliway, the other group was given the placebo. The two groups then used the diffusers for a fixed period (e.g. 2 or 3 mths) and reported back on whether there were any improvements. No other medicines or therapies were used by either group in that period.
> ...


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

chillminx said:


> I believe one test was done with two groups of cat owners who reported behavioural problems with their cats. One group was given the Feliway, the other group was given the placebo. The two groups then used the diffusers for a fixed period (e.g. 2 or 3 mths) and reported back on whether there were any improvements. No other medicines or therapies were used by either group in that period.
> 
> The result was there were considerable improvements in both groups, and in fact the level of improvement was the same - it made no difference which group they were in. *The conclusion was that Feliway DOES work, but so does a placebo. *So I think this is OK really, as the test did not find Feliway doesn't work. As we know from anecdotal evidence, it does appear to work well for some people's cats. For others it doesn't.


Sorry still cant see how this can work.
A placebo is an inactive substance used alongside a drug/medicine to determine whether a patient reacts differently,how can it be that both products were said to have had an effect when one of the products would have no clinical benefit. 
Surely a placebo would have neither a positive or negative effect as it is in reality "nothing" unless those conducting the "research" were actually saying that feliway *didn't *make a difference.
We are after all dealing with animal reactions not human reactions


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

The info on the 'clinical trials' confused me too.
The other thing that adds iffyness to the above is that the whole thing depends on owners reading cat behaviour correctly. So a whole bunch of subjectivity.

eta - I use Feliway if it's given to me as 'nothing to lose' but I'm not sure I'd buy it myself. What I like to do is rub the cat with a slightly damp cloth in the key scenting areas, and then rub the cat-smelling cloth around the house at cat height. Gets their scent around the house slightly more than the cat themselves needing to rub everywhere. Needs to be repeated fairly often, but it's much cheaper.


----------



## BunksMum (Sep 26, 2013)

I used to keep a Feliway plugged in all the time until a few months ago when I ran out and the order got lost in the post, I realised Bunk wasn't behaving any differently at all so I don't bother now. If a stressful event like a move or a vet visit comes up then I will get some more though just incase!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

buffie said:


> Sorry still cant see how this can work.
> A placebo is an inactive substance used alongside a drug/medicine to determine whether a patient reacts differently,how can it be that both products were said to have had an effect when one of the products would have no clinical benefit.
> Surely a placebo would have neither a positive or negative effect as it is in reality "nothing" unless those conducting the "research" were actually saying that feliway *didn't *make a difference.
> We are after all dealing with animal reactions not human reactions


But placebos can and do have clinical benefit, if you mean they can bring about measurable physiological changes in the body.

The recent documentary on BBC2 demonstrated that. e.g. the case of the climber who was given what he believed to be a tank of supplemental oxygen, when it was a placebo. His performance was the same as when he'd used the supplemental oxygen. When he was tested by the doctors immediately after using the placebo, oxygen saturation levels in his blood were commensurate with someone who'd been given actual oxygen supplement.

Then there was the case of the cyclist athletes. They were given a placebo and told it was a powerful performance enhancing drug. Their subsequent performance way outstripped the best of their previous times, and when tested afterwards their heart rates, oxygen sats levels were all within acceptable levels.

The big question for doctors/scientists is how to harness the placebo effect for greater use within the medical profession.

Getting back to the cats and the Feliway. It was given for behavioural problems, so any reporting has to be subjective, as there is nothing that can be usefully measured or tested objectively in a clinical sense.

As the cats could not report back as to whether they felt any better/calmer/happier, it fell to the owners to observe their cats closely and report whether their cats' behaviour had changed/improved during the trial period.

The tests found that ALL the owners reported their cats behaviour had improved considerably after the set period of the trial. It was a blind test (the owners did not know whether they had the Feliway or a placebo).

The reason why the placebo worked just as well as the Feliway is a matter for speculation, but my theory why it was successful was because the owners felt more relaxed with their cats during the trial period. The owners 
believed they had a therapy which was proven to work - experts had told them so, and they decided to rely on it.

This trust in the "product" resulted in the owners all feeling less stressed, and their calmer less anxious moods were communicated to the cats. (we all know our cats are immensely sensitive to our moods).

If the placebo effect can (and does) heal human babies of certain health issues when a mother believes they have given their baby a drug, why shouldn't it work on our pets?

Prayer can also heal, as has been found in many clinical tests, and viewed scientifically basically that is also the placebo effect.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Torin said:


> .
> 
> 
> > The other thing that adds iffyness to the above is that the whole thing depends on owners reading cat behaviour correctly. So a whole bunch of subjectivity.
> ...


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Excellent reply CM and I'll take a pot shot on speculating how the placebo worked. 

Our own moods affect our cats, far more than we realise at times. A cat's anxious behaviour can be hugely increased by the human becoming anxious about it. The cat has no way of knowing what the human's anxiety is about, only that it reinforces his own sense of something not being right. 

So if you get the human to relax safe in the knowledge that this plug-in will help the cat, one source fo stress is reduced and the cat calms down. I wonder if this study tells us more about the impact our state of mind has on our animals, than anything about the efficacy of a rather expensive diffuser.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

ForeverHome said:


> I wonder if this study tells us more about the impact our state of mind has on our animals, than anything about the efficacy of a rather expensive diffuser.


I agree with you.  I have always felt we humans underestimate how much we affect our animals emotionally, and even spiritually, as well as physically, in our relationships with them.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I doubt we will ever agree on the discussion of placebo/versus feliway.
Maybe it is because I need to have proof of something before I will believe it,so my response to whether I had used a placebo/feliway or nothing at all would not have changed the way I interacted with Meeko and this is why I still say that using a placebo with animals cant work as it possibly does with humans.
As you have said yourself the owners who took part were all convinced the product they were using was proven to work so "they"relaxed more around their cats and because of their response the cats behaviour changed.
So I read that as it was the owners behaviour that was changed by the feliway/placebo trial which in turn affected the behaviour of the cats .


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

chillminx said:


> Many clinical trials are based on subjective reporting when it concerns behaviour. Conclusions based on subjective reporting are not invalid.
> 
> It could be self reporting, or reporting on behalf of someone else, e.g. a child, or an elderly person with dementia, or even a pet. The key ingredient is close observation of the subject and using the yardstick of comparison of their previous behaviour.


I didn't say subjectivity invalidated it, just the iffyness of the extra reporting is something extra to bear in mind.

Thanks for the explanation on the placebo things though - that made a lot of sense!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

buffie said:


> I doubt we will ever agree on the discussion of placebo/versus feliway.
> Maybe it is because I need to have proof of something before I will believe it,so my response to whether I had used a placebo/feliway or nothing at all would not have changed the way I interacted with Meeko and this is why I still say that using a placebo with animals cant work as it possibly does with humans.
> As you have said yourself the owners who took part were all convinced the product they were using was proven to work so "they"relaxed more around their cats and because of their response the cats behaviour changed.
> So I read that as it was the owners behaviour that was changed by the feliway/placebo trial which in turn affected the behaviour of the cats .


I guess you mean "proof" other than anecdotal proof, but in the case of Feliway I can't see how you could obtain that, as there are always going to be other factors at play when it comes to assessing a cat's behaviour in a domestic setting.

If you had a number of cats in a laboratory setting with stress-related behavioural problems, and you gave half the group Feliway and half the group a placebo, assessed them all again after 2 mths, and found the half that had the Feliway were happier and calmer that might be more conclusive. But again it would be a subjective assessment by the humans, and there could still be other factors at play, even in a lab setting.

Many people, including some very experienced vets, are convinced of the efficacy of homeopathy for treating animals. And yet homeopathy is not based on scientific theory and there are a number of well-documented trials that found homeopathic remedies contain nothing that could possibly account for the changes attributed to them. From a scientific viewpoint homeopathic treatment that 'works' would also be an example of the placebo effect, at work on the pets owners again. 

EDIT: meant to add - I think the conclusion was that Feliway appeared to work for those cats that had used it, but that the placebo could also work if the owners believed they had the "real thing". Like the example I gave you of the oxygen and the climber - the oxygen supplement worked, but so did the placebo. This didn't mean that humans don't need extra oxygen above certain altitudes. At least not yet!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I was referring to what you said about the owners "believing" they were trialling a proven product ,............

"" * The reason why the placebo worked just as well as the Feliway is a matter for speculation, but my theory why it was successful was because the owners felt more relaxed with their cats during the trial period. The owners 
believed they had a therapy which was proven to work - experts had told them so, and they decided to rely on it. *

My interpretation of that trial was that because the owners believed in the product they were using,(feliway or placebo)it changed their behaviour by making them relax more , which in turn,affected the cats behaviour.
I don't see how that either proved or disproved whether feliway actually had any effect on cats .


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Ah, I see what you mean Sorry!

I agree with you.  I probably should have paraphrased that the conclusion was Feliway may work, but there is no proof it does, as it may have been the placebo effect at work in the cases where the Feliway was used, as well as the cases where it wasn't used.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I just thought I would add my two-penneth regarding Feliway. I have two boys, Milo and Suki. Milo is alpha-cat; very laid back but likes to let Suki know who is boss. Occasional hiss/spit when they cross each other on the stairs/hallway etc. Suki is a total cuddler and follows me everywhere, but is very nervy and jumpy. He doesn't miss a trick. Anyhoo, I thought I would try Feliway diffusers, to see if it would mellow both of them out. I plugged them in on Friday afternoon. The pack instructions say it could take up to a month (but usually a week) to notice any difference. 

I plugged one in the lounge and one on the landing, which is Milo's favourite spot, by the airing cupboard door. I have to say, I wasn't really expecting much but I noticed a really big difference in just one day! Suki has a spot on top of the wardrobe that he retreats to, and since Saturday has spent most of the time on there, only coming down for feeds. He is totally zoned out. Milo is fairly dopey as well, really out of character! 
I'm sure they would be very useful for moving house/workmen etc but I don't think I'll be keeping both. Maybe just the one on the landing for territorial type disputes!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Torin said:


> eta - I use Feliway if it's given to me as 'nothing to lose' but I'm not sure I'd buy it myself.


I take that back. The diffuser ran out last night (only just noticed), and today everything is horrible.


----------

